# beber / tomar



## abba5

Hola:

¿Hay alguna diferencia en cuanto al uso de los verbos tomar y beber? ¿Cuándo se dice "tomar agua" y cuándo "beber agua"? ¿Significan exactamente lo mismo, o hay matices?

¡Gracias! Johanna


----------



## UVA-Q

Sí, en este caso significan lo mismo.
Saludos


----------



## Conchita57

El verbo "tomar" se utiliza en el sentido de "beber" y de "comer", entre otros significados.  Por lo tanto, da lo mismo decir "beber" que "tomar" agua.  En México (y tal vez en otros países hispanoamericanos) "tomar" también significa "beber alcohol".


----------



## Robbie168

Así es, utilizamos "tomar" como alternativa de beber más que de comer (al menos en México) y también lo utilizamos como indica conchita para referirnos a la ingestión de alcohol.

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Alek

*Tomar* incluye el beber y el comer
*beber* se refiere a ingerir líquidos por la boca*.*

*DRAE tomar**. *(De or. inc.).
*1. *tr. Coger o asir con la mano algo.
*6. *tr. *Comer o beber*.

Para referirse a alguien que gusta del alcohol se usan ambos con el mismo significado:
_Juan bebe mucho o Juan se ha dado a la bebida._
_Juan toma mucho o Juan le gusta tomar._


----------



## rocioteag

Hola Johana

Pues tratandose de agua y liquidos en general... son indistintos, se utiliza tanto beber como tomar agua.

Pero en general, solo bebes liquidos, y tomas solidos.

Es decir, tomas/bebes jugo de naranja, pero no puedes beber el vaso que lo contiene, ese lo tomas.

 espero haberme explicado.


----------



## eban

Para mí es exactamente lo mismo. La única diferencia que si podría haber, es en cuanto al uso en diferentes países. En Argentina pareciera ser más factible oír "tomar" que "beber", aunque esta última también es empleada. Si tuviera que encontrar una razón como para discernir cual usar en cada caso, yo diría que "tomar agua" se utiliza en una lengua más coloquial, mientras que con "beber agua" estaría pasando el caso inverso. Pero reitero, por lo menos esta sería una hipótesis desde el empleo que se le da en Argentina, donde es más común el uso de "tomar" que "beber". Tal vez, en otros países se le de más prioridad a uno que otro.


----------



## Metztli

En México también se usan indistintamente, no hay diferencia. 

Como dijo rocioteag, la única diferencia sería que tomar es sínonimo tanto de beber como de coger.

Tomas el vaso y bebes agua
Coges el vaso y tomas agua
Coges el vaso y bebes agua


----------



## Elianor

Se usan indistintamente porque cada vez usas BEBER puedes sustituirlo con TOMAR, pero a revés no.

Es claro que no puedes decir Bebe el vaso, en cambio sí que puedes decir indiferentemente *toma una cerveza* o *bebe una cerveza.*

Edit: Perdona rocioteag, no te vi y escribí lo mismo que has escrito tú :-(


----------



## Kangy

Acá en Argentina, *tomar* es sinónimo de *beber*.
 No se lo utiliza con el sentido de *comer*, como en otros países.
*Beber* se reserva para registros más formales.


----------



## abba5

¡Muchas gracias a todos!

J


----------



## revo

En Puerto Rico según se nos enseña en la escuela, beben los animales y toman los seres humanos, sin embargo cuando se consulta el diccionario no se advierte tal diferenciación, por lo que presumo que ambas significan los mismo.


----------



## Aviador

revo said:


> En Puerto Rico según se nos enseña en la escuela, beben los animales y toman los seres humanos, sin embargo cuando se consulta el diccionario no se advierte tal diferenciación, por lo que presumo que ambas significan los mismo.


Bueno, por este otro extremo de América, no creo que se haga esta diferencia. _Beber_ y _tomar_ son aquí acciones que ejecutan tanto humanos como animales.
En Chile, se da el uso que da Eban (#3) también para Argentina.

Saludos.


----------



## jorgel1658

la mayoria de nosotros los latinoas hemos adquiridos demasiados modismos por ejemplo la que tu dices tomar es algo con las manos y beber es beber agua o cualquier otro liquido,. beber cafe. pero hoy en dia la real academia espanola a cambiado muchas cosas e incluso a tomado modismos de muchos paises de america latina por lo tanto ya son aceptada aun que se escuche mal. buena suerte y espero que te sirva de algo de ayuda


----------



## Janis Joplin

eban said:


> Para mí es exactamente lo mismo. La única diferencia que si podría haber, es en cuanto al uso en diferentes países. En Argentina pareciera ser más factible oír "tomar" que "beber", aunque esta última también es empleada. Si tuviera que encontrar una razón como para discernir cual usar en cada caso, yo diría que "tomar agua" se utiliza en una lengua más coloquial, mientras que con "beber agua" estaría pasando el caso inverso. Pero reitero, por lo menos esta sería una hipótesis desde el empleo que se le da en Argentina, donde es más común el uso de "tomar" que "beber". Tal vez, en otros países se le de más prioridad a uno que otro.


Por acá es exáctamente como tú lo expresas.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Es lo mismo = ingerir un líquido.
Al menos en México, cuando se trata de ingerir un líquido con contenido alcohólico, es tomar.

-Está bien borracho.
-Sí, estuvo tomando.
-Eso... está bien tomado.

¡Hip!


----------



## Ibermanolo

En España parece que la preferencia es hacia "beber" al menos en determinadas situaciones, en otras se utilizan indistintamente.

Para expresar el hábito de tomar/beber alcohol se utiliza siempre beber.

Juan no toma desde hace años. 
Juan no bebe desde hace años. 
Está borracho, lleva todo el día tomando 
Está borracho, lleva todo el día bebiendo 

Para expresar el hecho puntual de tomar/beber algo se utilzian indistintamente.

¿Qué quieres tomar? = ¿Qué quieres beber?

Señalar que en este caso en España "tomar" se puede entender tanto para comer como para beber.


----------



## ACQM

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Es lo mismo = ingerir un líquido.
> Al menos en México, cuando se trata de ingerir un líquido con contenido alcohólico, es tomar.
> 
> -Está bien borracho.
> -Sí, estuvo tomando.
> -Eso... está bien tomado.


Y en España es justo lo contrario, "Tomar" nunca se usa sin complemento directo y en cambio "beber" cuando no lleva complemento se entiendo como "beber alcohol".

"Este chico va de mal en peor, cada día bebe más, se está alcoholizando"

De la misma manera un "bebedor" es alguien que suele tomar alcohol y un "tomador" es el que contrata un seguro  .


----------



## hatzi13

*Nueva pregunta
Unión de hilos*​
Hola:

Te espero para que _tomemos_/ _bebamos _café.

¿Que decís?

Gracias


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

*Por acá:*

_Te espero para que tomemos un café.
Te espero para tomar un café._

_beber_ también se usa pero nos suena más bien formal.

Saludos


----------



## hatzi13

Gracias Quique.


----------



## Jonno

Por aquí también se usa "tomar" en este caso, de la misma forma que dice Quique.

Sin embargo para otros usos preferimos "beber" mientras que en otras zonas prefieren "tomar". Por ejemplo, aquí diríamos "había un borracho bebiendo en el bar", pero en otras zonas "había un borracho tomando en el bar". No sé si este uso de "tomar" se da dentro de España, o sólo en países del otro lado del charco.

Si es que la hay, los diccionarios no recogen la diferencia. Pero yo noto que –según mi uso y el de mi zona– "beber" es más bien el acto de ingerir líquidos, mientras que "tomar" implica cierta degustación de lo que se bebe. Bebo agua porque tengo sed, pero tomo un café porque me apetece. Por eso los amigos no se citan para beber café, sino para tomarlo.


----------



## hatzi13

Gracias Jonno.


----------



## norbertok

Para mí, no se beben el te ni el café, se toman. Tampoco se bebe Coca Cola.
El agua se puede beber o tomar, pero el uso más común es tomar agua.
Con las bebidas alcohólicas pasa algo raro. "Se dedicó a la bebida" es al alcohol, pero el whisky no se bebe, se toma.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Pues para no beberse la Coca-Cola, me acuerdo de un anuncio de dicha marca que rezaba: "Beba Coca-Cola". Estoy con los que dicen que todo depende de la situación. Por ejemplo, yo por las mañana, me bebo un vaso de leche para desayunar; y me lo bebo porque considero que lo hago como si me bebiera un vaso de agua, ya que no me detengo a hacer un desayuno en condiciones. Si me sentara a la mesa y desayunara como Dios manda, probablemente diría que me tomo un vaso de leche con nescafé junto con un par de tostadas. Creo que beber se relaciona más con la necesidad (beber agua) y tomar con el placer (tomarse un café). Pero no siempre; también es muy normal una situación en que, por ejemplo en una discoteca, un amigo le pregunte a otro: "¿Qué bebes o que estás bebiendo? Pues un cubata de...". Es cierto que también podría preguntarle que qué está tomando; no obstante, me atrevería a decir que es más común utilizar beber con bebidas alcohólicas. En fin, la situación pide utilizar uno u otro y a veces cualquiera de los dos.


----------



## norbertok

Jaime Bien said:


> Pues para no beberse la Coca-Cola, me acuerdo de un anuncio de dicha marca que rezaba: "Beba Coca-Cola".



Por estos pagos (Argentina y Uruguay) el lema era "Tome Coca-Cola". Puedes ver varias imágenes aquí.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Ya veo. Como siempre, además del contexto, también es importante la zona (claro está, todo lo que he expuesto anteriormente se refiere a la mía). Un saludo.


----------



## norbertok

En Google también encontré ahora imágenes para "Beba Coca-Cola".
Estos de la Coca-Cola de publicidad algo saben, ja ja ja... No se equivocan con el modo de hablar de cada región.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En los bares de mi barrio, el café se toma. El uso de "beber", en casi todos los ejemplos cotidianos, suena afectado y cursi. El whisky (y solo el whisky y la cerveza, no así el vino, no sé por qué) se "toma" o se "chupa": "se chupó tres whiskies y empezó a decir disparates".


----------



## -CAIN-

Hola

En Chile, todo se toma.
El verbo beber se usa muy poco, normaelmente asociado a escritos en un contexto técnico o de mayor formalidad.


----------



## Yomuchogenio

Disculpen, ¿no son sinónimos?

*beber1.* (Del lat. _bibĕre_).
*1.* intr. Ingerir un líquido. U. t. c. tr.

*tomar.* (De or. inc.).
*6.* tr. Comer o beber. _Tomar un desayuno, el chocolate._ U. t. c. prnl.

(Según la RAE)


----------



## Jonno

Según el diccionario lo son en lo que que se refiere a los líquidos, porque "tomar" también es sinónimo de "comer" con lo cual nunca podrán ser sinónimos absolutos.

Y sin embargo ya ves que hay diferencias entre ellos. La más evidente el uso según la zona, pero también según el contexto dentro de la misma zona.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Algo que he visto escrito y me parece incomprensible es que alguien "beba una pastilla".


----------



## anipo

Janis Joplin said:


> Algo que he visto escrito y me parece incomprensible es que alguien "beba una pastilla".


Realmente suena extraño. Debe ser una traducción de la palabra equivalente a tomar (y no a beber) en inglés.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Jonno said:


> Según el diccionario lo son en lo que que se refiere a los líquidos, porque "tomar" también es sinónimo de "comer" […]


Pues me parece que esto no es así en América. Corríjanme, colegas hispanoaméricanos, si me equivoco, pero creo que aquí _tomar_ no se usa nunca con el significado de ingerir sólidos.


----------



## norbertok

Aviador said:


> Pues me parece que esto no es así en América. Corríjanme, colegas hispanoaméricanos, si me equivoco, pero creo que aquí _tomar_ no se usa nunca con el significado de ingerir sólidos.


Podemos discutir si el helado es sólido (*Tomar *un helado).
Pero los remedios en forma de pastilla son sólidos (*Tomar *una pastilla).
Y también son sólidas las medialunas (*Tomar *un café con medialunas).
Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

norbertok said:


> Podemos discutir si el helado es sólido (*Tomar *un helado).
> Pero los remedios en forma de pastilla son sólidos (*Tomar *una pastilla).
> Y también son sólidas las medialunas (*Tomar *un café con medialunas).
> Saludos.


Gracias, norbertok. Muchas cabezas piensan más que una (sobre todo si es la mía ).
Sí, por aquí también diríamos _tomar un helado_ y _tomar una pastilla_. Sin embargo, en el caso de _un café con medialunas_, creo que la elección del verbo _tomar_ está directamente determinada por el sustantivo _café_ (un líquido), ya que si sólo nos refiriéramos a comer las medialunas, diríamos _comer_, no _tomar_, ¿verdad?


----------

